# Band meal



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Usually when the band I'm in does a wedding we get fed sometimes better then other times. In this case, the subs tasted better than they looked even though they were nothing more than meat and cheese, no condiments of any sort. But the other abomination was some sort of potato salad contrary to anything that it looks like! I'm hoping that the wedding party food was better!
What you see there was the whole of the meal.....


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

You're lucky. I've done a bunch of gigs where they don't even give us anything to drink much less food. Do I REALLY have to ask for water??


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Most NYC caterers charge the host to feed band at a reduced price,and rightfully so. They drink at the cocktail party in most cases. Even when unlimited music which patron pays extra for.( Union says 1 man only has to play all times in unlimited). Figure it out . I did 15 weddings on a weekend x 4 peice band average, Thats 60 people or almost a small party, why should I have that expense? They get paid to work like anyone else. I have seen many times where they are fed, they dont even tip their waiter, so most waiters now dont even want to wait on them. Do you blame them?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Hope u didnt eat it Chrose. Looks like a night hanging over the loo waiting to happen.

At home, the band is not catered for,but its always understood they will get something and they do. The more popular they are, the better they seem to be fed and watered. The caretaker too is looked after with a plateful of goodies put by for him.
It always pays to keep in with them as they can be a great help setting up a function.

In particular, I pay homage to Bob the caretaker/Curator on the frigate Unicorn Dundee.
I'm indebted to his help time after time. Nothing is too much trouble for him. And he always gets a good feed from us.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't believe it's the caterer's responsibility to feed the musicians. It IS however the host's responsibility and when I play at a wedding I expect to get something - I'm only human after all and it feels really bad when everyone is drinking and having a good time and I don't get a bite, I need my energy for goodness' sake.

When we had our wedding we had 2 church musicians, a jazz trio at cocktail hour, a 6-member band, and a DJ. They were all provided with dinner as well as the photographers, videographers, clergy, wedding coordinator, etc. The caterers provided dinners for these people at a reduced price.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

>I don't believe it's the caterer's responsibility to feed the musicians. It IS however the host's responsibility and when I play at a wedding I expect to get something - I'm only human after all and it feels really bad when everyone is drinking and having a good time and I don't get a bite, I need my energy for goodness' sake.<

I disagree completely.

In any other job, when would you _expect_ to get fed?

Granted, in catering its often accepted that staff get catered for some way or another. but in any other job you have a canteen, bring your own lunch, or go out to eat.

As a caterer i simply give my clients plenty of food and there just happens to be enough to feed entertainers etc. I've never heard of a function that ran out of food. If they did, there was something very wrong.

I've also never catered a function where the entertainment wern't looked after. maybe your lot were simply cheapskates.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, in this job for instance, I'd expect all staff to get fed. Maybe it's a cultural thing but I wouldn't hire anyone without letting them participate in some way. Even if a plumber comes to my home I'd offer him something to drink at the very least. I've been doing this kind of work since high school and have always been very well treated by the people who hire us for music. Every once in a while you come across real cheapskates who see us as "hired help" rather than musicians and don't bother treating us well.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The caterer is in no way responsible for the band meal, and shouldn't be. They didn't hire them. But we do need to eat and in many cases we are a captive audience and have no chance to eat otherwise.
To give you an example of my schedule on a gig coming up.

It's a long night. In this case we are getting pizza delivered, in some cases a pasta bar, once in awhile we get the same meal. But I am always thankful for anything. The potato salad while not particularly appealing nor good, was edible.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I hear what you're saying Chrose. All i'm saying is that it seemed to me, Koukouvagia saw it as her _right _ to be fed. Please correct me if i'm wrong.

In the same situation, i'd have a contigency plan. ie. some cheese ham and tomato rolls in a cool bag that could be made into toasties the next day if not needed


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

NEVER "assume" anything! All that does is make an ***/U/ME!

Your contract for the "gig" should specify the conditions of employment, and that includes meals and refreshments in addition to time and efforts!

Otherwise, you are "at the mercy" of the client.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In New York the musicians union local 802 makes no mention of feeding the band. Some clients get mad that they are told they have to have x amount in the band because of size of room. Then on top of the price which is from 200.00 per 4 hour gig per man and up playing 20 minutes on and 10 off that means they are barely playing 3 hours the host pays 10%union adminastrative and wellfare fee then sales tax. Enough already let them bring their own food.:lol:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

customers pay for the band to eat


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Really. How come?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

When I was catering BBQ parties many people hired bands and had a dance. I was always asked to include enough food so the band could eat also which was usually not an issue anyway. I prefer to cook extra and always carried a FoodSaver with to bag it for the customer if there was anything left.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm thinking there may be a difference between our expectations due to cultural, geographic and city v provincial ways of going about things

On the whole, the functions i've catered, whether big weddings, or a ceilidh for 80, the entertainment has been a casual affair. ( someone has a freind who knows someone that suits...) No unions or layed down rules. Simply common courtesy to feed the entertainers. I'm sure this goes back centuries. No-one's specific resposibility, but in general there is always plenty of food, and it is definitely a Scottish rule that no-one goes home hungry or thirsty.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Oh you poor thing. I've fed contractors working on my house better food.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Hmmm, no that's not right. By 802 contract you're entitled to 10 minutes break for every hour you play. So if you got a 3 hour gig, you're actually playing for 2.5hours. What you're really saying is that musicians get paid too much, play too little, and therefore should bring turkey sandwiches from home if they get hungry on a job. I'm glad I've never done a gig with you dude, most caterers I've met on jobs have been courteous and pleasant. Caterers and musicians have nothing to do with eachother as far as providing for one another, that's all up to the host. I don't expect you to feed me out of your own pocket just like I don't expect you to fill in on clarinet on stage.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Just the way it's handled......at a wedding you may have the photographer, the priest, the band, the wedding planner.....etc.....
the event is priced out by person for food....so, how many extra should I accomodate off the bottom line?
Last time I bought blue fin tuna it was $18 # wholesale.....every event is not a low end bbq.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

The priest, photographers, etc are not "extra" people at the wedding... they are part of the wedding... the parts that make it happen.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

All of the bands that I have dealt with in my 40 years in the NYC multible room catering operations has been 20 minutes playing 10 minute break. That includes Terrace on the Park, Huntington Town House, Leonards of Great Neck and all the rest. And unlimited music meant, one member of band (piano,accordian playing all the time).
Why not have host or hostess include the band in their guest count. Its not us that dont want to feed them, Its the patron that does not want to pay us even at a reduced rate to feed them. The band is not our employee nor our responsability they are that of the host of function.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Personally, I just think it would suck to have a bunch of people watching everyone else eat. Not in my DNA to watch that happen.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This is why I have started to bring a candy bar, lately I have not been getting a piece of wedding cake!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I thought we were discussing who pays for people (band, etc) to eat at an event. Caterers provide food for $, that is a business. Customers pay for food.....

Since this is an open forum, there are numerous people that are not caterers answering....it'd be nice to know what business they own, so we can make a comparison amoungst gimmees....if you are a caterer that is feeding the band or additions for free, what are you feeding them? Sashimi grade tuna? or Prime Rib or .....?

ie... I consult, any extra advice given is either negotiated at an additional price or we discuss $ etc. It is my choice to give more.

Teaching, classes are negiotiated up front....x# of dishes/recipes/time for x$....if the class goes over that's my choice. If you add 5 more students you owe me X more $.

Plumbing....if you are a plumber and are fixing my tub, would you charge me more to fix my sink? I'd think that would be up to you, not me to decide.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Does the word of someone who *paid *for a wedding count? I paid for my band and photographer to eat. It was the right thing to do.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

this is an amazing discussion.

over the years in the corporate rat race, not sure I can accurately count the number of events where it was "okay, Dilbert, you handle the caterer." probably something on the order of 60-70 events; small stuff (10) to large stuff (3,000) now, true, it was the company's dime, but there was always a budget - and I was held accountable for budgets, just not with my own checking account. hmmm, perhaps indirectly . . . 

from my perspective, the waitstaff and the musicians are working. they are not there to be feted, fed and entertained. otoh, the officiate at a wedding is part of the wedding party - anyone need to count brides and grooms? anyone line item billing the bridesmaid count?

background: I reiterate the statement previously provided: "Never run out of food."
booze I suppose could be more of a disaster.

so there's a five person band at a one hundred guest gathering. 
see: food and the running out thereof. double check: percentages

the next issue is: is this a two hour thing, or a wedding reception from 2 PM until the last guest drops under the bar?

short affairs I would expect all the staff to come and go without the need for an interim food stuffing.
the left overs are up for grabs to anyone with a hankering.

for long(er) affairs I always expected the band, the juggler, the clown, the waitstaff, the bartender, etc., should be provided for. exception: no booze provided to non-guests.

I never ever recall seeing a specific charge to feed/water "non-guest" personnel. I suppose the caterer worked it into the overall cost. heh, works for me. if the chef is putting stuff on a platter whilst a tray passer is taking stuff off the platter in the kitchen, hmmm, that's what them big knives are for.

I had only one rule, laid down in stone after my second experience and put on my catering checklist: I never want to see the waitstaff hanging around eating with the guests, or in sight of same. they are working - what happens in the kitchen / out of guest sight is fine with me - enjoy. 

it may be hard for you pros to believe, but I once intercepted a tray passer munching off the tray as it was coming out of the kitchen. no, I was not a happy camper and yes I corrected that situation on-the-spot and yes I expressed my displeasure to the caterer, also on-the-spot.

I had the same issue with an employee who showed up at work (almost) everyday with breakfast at the desk. the first 30 minutes of the employee's day was devoted to breakfast. it did not last.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I know it's not just me. None of my friends ever hesitated - they paid for their bands and photographers to eat at their weddings. It never even occurred to me to leave these people out. I guess things have changed - but if I were paying for a wedding today, I wouldn't change my M.O. It's simply the right thing to do.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Some of the BBQ's I have catered were far from low end. Weddings at a country club is one example. That menu had ribs, prime rib, and lobster for meats. I still plan a bit extra because the guest count can change at the last minute.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I pretty sure we're on the same wave length .....

If staff is there for an event longer than 2 hours...typically 2 hour setup, 2-3 hour event, 1+ hour breakdown. Staff there the entire time eat, but it's what I choose. Everyone that's cooking or waiting ALWAYS gets to taste, how else will you know what your serving? 
Entertainment is paid for by host. They've never been excluded....but you don't go through the buffet without having paid me.

Is there extra food, sure. Is it yours or mine? Depends on our contract. If it's been on the buffet I don't want it. If there's a question of safety, it's in the trash. If it's backup and we didn't enumerate how much we were providing, it's going back with me.


*


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

It's pretty simple really. If you hire them it's your responsibility to either feed them or not. Period.
If you hire me to play at your wedding, then we negotiate food, and or drink. If you choose not to feed me then it's my responsibility to feed myself no one elses.
If the caterer hires me to play at the wedding, they feed me (or not). 

Not so difficult.


----------

